# Pavé tactile sous Windows 10 (Bootcamp)



## YSG (20 Février 2020)

Bonjour,
Lorsque j'utilise Windows 10 sous Bootcamp, est-il possible d'utiliser le tactile du trackpad de mon MBP? En effet pour sélectionner un dossier (par exemple) je suis obligé de cliquer avec un appui physique sur le trackpad, alors que sous MacOs le simple fait de toucher le trackpad sélectionne le dossier. Bref du vrai tactile doux, sans bruit. 
Est-il possible de faire la même chose avec Windows 10?

Merci.


----------



## sinbad21 (20 Février 2020)

YSG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Lorsque j'utilise Windows 10 sous Bootcamp, est-il possible d'utiliser le tactile du trackpad de mon MBP? En effet pour sélectionner un dossier (par exemple) je suis obligé de cliquer avec un appui physique sur le trackpad, alors que sous MacOs le simple fait de toucher le trackpad sélectionne le dossier. Bref du vrai tactile doux, sans bruit.
> Est-il possible de faire la même chose avec Windows 10?
> 
> Merci.


Bonjour,

Ça se trouve dans le panneau de configuration Boot Camp sous Windows :


----------



## YSG (20 Février 2020)

Merci!
Je vais essayé ça dès ma prochaine cession sous Bootcamp.


----------



## B3k3ncHou (31 Janvier 2022)

merci ça marche parfaitement


----------

